# How effective changing Wand to Willy in Harry Potter can be



## B-17engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

This is a FB group it is too funny. 

Simply replace wand with willy in harry potter, here are a few.They were ALL copy and pasted. 

harry looked voldimort in the and drew out his willy. muttering so incantasions and waving around his *willy* a white vapour came from the end

'Get - off - me!' Harry gasped. For a few seconds they struggled, Harry pulling at his uncles sausage-like fingers with his left hand, his right maintaining a firm grip on his raised *willy*.

The two men appeared out of nowhere, a few yards apart in the narrow, moonlit lane. For a second they stood quite still,*willies* pointing at each other's chests: then, recognising eachother, they stowed their willies beneath their cloaks and setoff, side by side, in the same direction

Harry took the *willy*. He felt a sudden warmth in his fingers. He raised the willy above his head, brought it swishing down through the dusty air and a stream of red and gold sparks shot from the end like a firework, throwing dancing spots of light on to the walls

ugh harry why did you just jam ur *willy* up ther says ron. hermoile says yes harry that troll will be knocked out but hey you jamed your* willy *up his nose. dats what it is with a thought track thats wat they were thinkin after the troll thing

I'd take you on anytime on my own," said Malfoy. "Tonight, if you want. Wizard's duel. *Willys* only -- no contact."

Harry spun around. Professor Moody was limping down the marble staircase. His *willly *was out and it was pointing right at a pure white ferret."

"Twleve and a quarter inches...ash...pleasantly springy ..its in fine conditon..you treat it regularly ?" ....
"Polished it last night " said Cedric , grinning
Harry looked down at his own *willy*. He could see finger marks all over it. He gathered a fistful of robe from his knee and tried to rub it clean surreptitiously.... Several gold sparks shot out at the end of it.

Harry gripped his *willy *tighter and shook it up and down until a thick, whispy white substance prtruded from the end of it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you bored Harrison?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

They were copy and pasted from a facebook site. They were pretty funny


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Then again you could do this with a lot of things...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Are you bored Harrison?



I was thinking the same thing -


----------



## Pong (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Colin1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Harrison
your next English Lit assignment, don't hand it in, hand this in. 

If that's not straight A material, I'll be, well, not that surprised actually 


NB: Not all of your 'willies' are in bold...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

The internet is a dangerous place in the hands of the young.

DO YOUR HOMEWORK!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

I did I did! I actually had a very productive day as far as academics go.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2010)

Boys got a kick out of that one, B.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 24, 2010)

*Sigh*

How the world changes. Back in my day teenagers looked at porn.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 27, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> How the world changes. Back in my day teenagers looked at porn.



A) Harrison's 14 , bit young maybe?

B) Your making a judgement of all teenagers off Harrison alone?


----------



## seesul (Jan 27, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> *Sigh*
> How the world changes. Back in my day teenagers looked at porn.



Yep, that was one of the best lessons for the real life and no wasting the time...


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 27, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> B) Your making a judgement of all teenagers off Harrison alone?




There just might be a alien tribe in a far off galaxy who don't.



But I wouldn't put any money on it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok well it's a a facebook group with 200,000 people....


----------



## seesul (Jan 27, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Ok well it's a a facebook group with 200,000 people....



I bet watching the porn had more fans among teenagers...at least 20 years ago


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

No, no my point being I'm not the only 'one'


----------



## seesul (Jan 27, 2010)

I know, I´m just joking...8)


----------

